
Cloud Native Computing Foundation Accepts Prometheus as Second Hosted Project - jrv
https://cncf.io/news/announcement/2016/05/cloud-native-computing-foundation-accepts-prometheus-second-hosted-project
======
wyldfire
"What are these things?" you might ask.

> The Cloud Native Computing Foundation (CNCF) is a nonprofit organization
> committed to advancing the development of cloud native applications and
> services by creating a new set of common container technologies informed by
> technical merit and end user value, and inspired by Internet-scale
> computing.

> Prometheus is a systems and service monitoring system. It collects metrics
> from configured targets at given intervals, evaluates rule expressions,
> displays the results, and can trigger alerts if some condition is observed
> to be true.

~~~
codehusker
You may have heard of the CNCF because their first hosted projected is
Kubernetes, which natively supports Prometheus metrics.

The CNCF is also part of the Linux Foundation's Collaborative Projects, which
houses other organizations like Let's Encrypt and Node.

What amazes me about this ecosystem is the corporate partners working together
in a nonprofit manner to advance open source software. I think many of us
imagined a bleaker, proprietary future. There's still a long way to go.

------
daveloyall
Prometheus is/was the internal code name of a really ambitious cloud project
by a major player. This isn't about _that_ prometheus.

~~~
sagichmal
Care to say more?

~~~
daveloyall
No, I'm just saying that this name is taken. Uh, better. It is already taken,
better. :)

~~~
sagichmal
Prometheus the monitoring application is around four years old. It may predate
your secret project.

